# Problema Con Capacitores de poliester



## Leandrito (Ago 30, 2011)

*Hola a todos , les queria contar mi problemita.

Tenia Ganas de hacer esta moficicación en mi wah wah cry baby ..









Bueno , la modificación consta en un potenciometro de 10 puntos y 6 Capacitores de 0.010uf a 0.060uf . La idea es acomodarlos de mayor a menor para poder elegir que capacitor va a funcionar en dicho circuito  

Hasta acá vamos joya , me costo un poco pero consegui esto .(Capacitores de Polyester) y Switch Igual a ese de 10 Posiciones. 

Ahora como se que capacitor es cual ? Algunos vinieron lisos , sin idicador de nada..
Se pueden Medir con el Tester?











Les cuento lo que dicé : 

1:Suntan 2A563J
2:.µ15k
3:0.15 / 10 MTK (Philips)
4:µ47K
5:LISO
6:SIC .33 10% 100V
7:Nada Entendible(Ni con lupa)



Alguien Me podria explicar o ordenar estos capcitores? 

Aclaración , muchas veces intente leerlos y lei varios tutoriales pero nuncá me quedo del todo claro.

Muchas gracias al que pueda Resolverme este lio*​


----------



## Electronec (Ago 30, 2011)

1:Suntan 2A563J-------------------  →  56nF.
2:.µ15k----------------------------  →  150nF.
3:0.15 / 10 MTK (Philips)-----------   →  150nf.
4:µ47K----------------------------- →   470nF.
5:LISO----------------------------- →   
6:SIC .33 10% 100V---------------- →    330nF.
7:Nada Entendible(Ni con lupa)------ →

Por descartes lo mismo puedes sacar los valores.
Para medirlos con el tester, este debe de tener capacímetro.
Busca en el Foro como leer estos valores.

Edito:  No entiento cuando dices que los valores van desde 0.060uF (60nF) a 0.010uF (10nF) cuando tienes valores mucho mayores.

Saludos.


----------



## Leandrito (Ago 30, 2011)

Se te Recontra agradece  electronec 

Me Abuso de vos y van un par más , Los acomodo asi : 56nf - 150nf -330nf - 470nf 
y los valores que me vendieron son los correctos : de 0.010uf a 0.060uf (?)

Tester tengo uno digital de los más economicos , puedo ubicarlos en la escala por tamaño ?  

Mil disculpas por mi ignorancia [/QUOTE]


----------



## Electronec (Ago 30, 2011)

De nada compañero a mandar.

Perdona pero no entendí lo de ubicarlos en la escala y que si los valores son los correctos.???

¿Que pedistes al de la tienda?

¿Tu tester tiene capacímetro o no?

Saludos.


----------



## Leandrito (Ago 30, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> De nada compañero a mandar.
> 
> Perdona pero no entendí lo de ubicarlos en la escala y que si los valores son los correctos.???
> 
> ...



Mi tester no tiene capacímetro y lo que pedi fue "Capacitores de polyester de 0.010Uf a 0.060Uf"
Segun mi interpretación el más grande (Liso seria el de 0.060 o cercano ) ?
y la converción vendria a ser 56nf = 0.05uF o .05uf ?

Me tendria que dejar de molestar y ponerme a leer. PEro me cuesta entender jaja


----------



## Electronec (Ago 30, 2011)

Leandrito dijo:


> .........y lo que pedi fue "Capacitores de polyester de 0.010Uf a 0.060Uf"................



Pues te vendió lo que le dio la gana.

Si le pedistes valores entre 10nF y 50nF te empezó a dar desde 56nF en adelante, fíjate que el mas alto legible es de 470nF.

Tenia que haberte dado:

10nF.
12nF.
15nF.
18nF.
22nF.
...
...
...
...
56nF.

Elige, te dejo valores comerciales para que no tengas problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Dejame que te putualice que eso no es un potenciometro, es una llave selectora de 10 posiciones que nada tiene que ver con un potenciometro

Un potenciometro es en pocas palabras un divisor potenciometrico variable, por lo tanto involucra resistencias.

y lo que vos utilzas es una llave que selecciona una de 10


----------



## Macatronica (Sep 2, 2011)

Utiliza un simple circuito RC cargando y descargando el condensador con una onda cuadrada. Mide el tiempo de subida y bajada y con eso sabes a ciencia cierta cual es cual. Si no tienes osciloscopio puedes poner una resistencia de carga mayor para que aumente el tiempo de carga y poder usar un multimetro y un cronometro.
Por cierto, no trabajes a tensiones proximas a la maxima tension permitida por el condensador puesto que los condensadores de poliester comunes varian bastante cuando esto ocurre, pudiendo llegar incluso a un 50% menos de la capacidad real.


----------

